# dataone plan



## abhinandh (Aug 4, 2007)

i got dataone just today.i asked for home500 plan.how do i confirm that i'am on the plan??heard many horror stories and i just want to confirm bfore using happy hours.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Aug 4, 2007)

abhinandh said:
			
		

> i got dataone just today.i asked for home500 plan.how do i confirm that i'am on the plan??heard many horror stories and i just want to confirm bfore using happy hours.



U can view all Usage at their Account Adminintration Site.


----------



## abhinandh (Aug 4, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> U can view all Usage at their Account Adminintration Site.



not usage .the plan


----------



## sashijoseph (Aug 4, 2007)

login at the bsnl site here : *10.240.160.195/webLogin.jsp
and click "user info".The plan and other details will be displayed.


----------



## abhinandh (Aug 4, 2007)

sashijoseph said:
			
		

> login at the bsnl site here : *10.240.160.195/webLogin.jsp
> and click "user info".The plan and other details will be displayed.



thanks man.i'am in the home 500.loving my dataone conn.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Aug 4, 2007)

abhinandh said:
			
		

> not usage .the plan


Plan can Also be viewed in SERVICE ORDER Link


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 4, 2007)

WOW! congrates! How long it took to get the conn and wher r u from?


----------



## emailaatif786 (Aug 5, 2007)

the.kaushik said:
			
		

> WOW! congrates! How long it took to get the conn and wher r u from?


me or abhinandh ??


----------



## aryayush (Aug 5, 2007)

abhinandh, of course.


----------



## srini1973 (Sep 1, 2007)

sashijoseph said:
			
		

> login at the bsnl site here : *10.240.160.195/webLogin.jsp
> and click "user info".The plan and other details will be displayed.


 
I am in BSNL service and I am not able to open that page. Can you help me where can I check the usage other than this?. First I got start up plan, later I given request for plan change to home 500. But I am unable to check the status.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 1, 2007)

srini1973 said:
			
		

> I am in BSNL service and I am not able to open that page. Can you help me where can I check the usage other than this?. First I got start up plan, later I given request for plan change to home 500. But I am unable to check the status.


Check here-
*10.240.89.199/webLogin.jsp


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Sep 1, 2007)

srini1973 said:
			
		

> I am in BSNL service and I am not able to open that page. Can you help me where can I check the usage other than this?. First I got start up plan, later I given request for plan change to home 500. But I am unable to check the status.



Dont worry ! 

Most of the time these sites will be down! 

So chk it later.. u will get it ..


----------



## slugger (Sep 1, 2007)

i really dont think dat d IP is d same everywhere
(i get a different 1)

so wat i suggest u do is  u visit 

*dataone.in*

and click on d link *Check your account usage**


EDIT
* DELETING D LINE BCOS OF MISTAKE


----------



## abhinandh (Sep 2, 2007)

the.kaushik said:
			
		

> WOW! congrates! How long it took to get the conn and wher r u from?



i'am from nellore,andhra pradesh.actually it took 8 months to get the connectiom


----------



## praka123 (Sep 2, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> *BTW U CAN ONLY LOGIN USING INTERNET EXPLORER*


 Fine logging in using firefox/iceweasel in Linux for the past 3 months.the address it redirects is:
*10.240.64.195/webLogin.jsp
^^works perfect.so no need of IE.
btwn few ip addresses u can try for dataone login:
*10.240.64.195  (primary)
*10.240.89.199
*10.240.128.195
*10.240.16.195
*10.240.144.195

afaik everything reg dataone is based on Blore.so these ips shud work  hopefully


----------



## slugger (Sep 2, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Fine logging in using firefox/iceweasel in Linux for the past 3 months.


 luks like it is working in FF

wen i got my conexion in JAN i used to get this message saying open d page in IE, since den never bothered to check if FF support enabled or not

now i can safely delete dat IE shortcut

thanx praka123


1000 reps 4 u


----------



## praka123 (Sep 2, 2007)

^its OK


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 3, 2007)

i am stuck into confusion
*img2.putfile.com/thumb/8/24207411231.jpg

It shows Startup plan, when asking the babus there they say i have Home 500 activated 

now i am confused what to do to whom to believe?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Sep 3, 2007)

I think u can Record the Status in Writing.. So that in future if there is any problem U have a proooof!
Lazy ***** r there in BSNL!


----------



## slugger (Sep 3, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> i am stuck into confusion
> *img2.putfile.com/thumb/8/24207411231.jpg
> 
> It shows Startup plan, when asking the babus there they say i have Home 500 activated
> ...



*AFAIK*if d status is showin Startup den it must be startup and not plan500

btw ur account has been active since 2006

did u never exceed 1GB of data transfer 

if u have den d xtra data transfer bill must have come, wudnt it


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 3, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> *AFAIK*if d status is showin Startup den it must be startup and not plan500
> 
> btw ur account has been active since 2006
> 
> ...


actually i only got the connection 5days back after 4.5 months of waiting
but before that i once had DATAONE acitve on this number when they free 2 months trial
  i think when discounted their service they must just suspended my account, now they just renewed my account so it shows the create time way back in 2006.they did'nt even bothred to check which plan is active on it

  Guys there a some ADmin playing with my account now it shows *HOME 900UL PLUS*   
*i13.tinypic.com/4ttlgdg.jpg


Well the plan is good but its too costly for me
my dad will kill me as will come 1k for data one only
the thing to be noted is that i never said them to acitvate 900UL on my connection
whatever it is i am not going to pay for their mistakes


----------

